# Tränen



## Yasemin (9. Januar 2002)

Also folgendes Anliegen, ich habe ein Bild von einem Mädchen und ich möchte möglichst realistische Tränen über ihre Wangen laufen lassen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich und weiß jemand wie das geht? Oder gibt es Tut's dafür?

Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen!

Yasemin


----------



## schneeWITCHen (9. Januar 2002)

würd mich auch brennend interessieren....


----------



## nanda (9. Januar 2002)

so was hier:
http://www.dalinise.com/teardroptut.html 

meines wissens gibt es derzeit kein anderes tut. vielleicht ist es aber als ausgangsbasis recht brauchbar.


----------



## freekazoid (10. Januar 2002)

*wow*

nicht schlecht, das tutorial.

mit wenig mitteln viel erreicht. klasse!
jedoch ist hier noch ein bisschen zeichnerische fähigkeit und phantasie gefragt. sollte eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer sein, wenns aber authentisch aussehen soll kommste nicht drum rum.

das ist effektiv eines der einzigen tränentutorials, muss ich sagen. leider. 

wenn ich was gefunden hab, lass ich's euch wissen!


----------



## SirNeo (10. Januar 2002)

Cool, danach habe ich schon lange sucht, ich werde es wohl mal ausprobieren, mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## FilouX (10. Januar 2002)

Ultra konkret, easy tut und die page an sich ist auch krass!


----------



## Z-r0 (10. Januar 2002)

Kann mir mal jemand diesen cloth tutorial dort erklären, ich check das nicht!


----------



## Yasemin (10. Januar 2002)

Wow, viele Dank, das ist ja super. Werd mich heut gleich wenn ich daheim bin mal dransetzen.

Aber trotzdem wenn noch jemand was findet, bescheid sagen, gell?


----------



## Firehawk (12. Januar 2002)

Ich bekomm das Tränen Tut ned hin 
Kann das bitte noch ma jemand in deutsch erklären? Ist ja ned viel...

Liegt vielleicht auch nur daran, dass es schon etwas spät ist und meine Gedankengänge nicht mehr in vollem Tempo voran gehen 
Bräuchte aber im Moment wirklich ein paar virtuelle Tränen


----------



## pipesox (14. April 2004)

hat jemand evtl noch so eins, der hier angegebene link geht net mehr, is "bissl" alt ;-) wäre nett, danke!


----------



## Consti (14. April 2004)

Jo, das Problem hab ich auch - da kommt sonne, na sagen wir mal "Seach the Web" Seite


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. April 2004)

Das Thema hatten wir doch gerade schonmal ? (Von docam glaube ich)

Naja, die Seite scheint ja nicht mehr zu existieren, daher würde ich euch zu Alternativen raten. Mit abgewandelten Regentropfen-Effekten kann man schon etwas nettes basteln


----------



## docma (14. April 2004)

*yep*

Yep, ich hatte mal das gleiche gefragt mit Blut geht’s auch *G*

Aber hier trotzdem mal die links einfach blau einfärben oder das aktuelle docma im Kiosk kaufen (Weis erst seit einer Woche das sich ein Magazin nach mir benannte    )

http://www.firelily.com/photoshop/joyride/index2.html
http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/wassertropfen.htm
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto12.php

aber ich empfehle die docma ausgabe, sieht am besten aus


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. April 2004)

Ich habe mal schnell etwas zusammengeschmissen.
Im Grunde ist das ein Regentropfeneffekt. Aber die Charakteristika sind ja fast ähnlich 
Vielleicht ist es etwas zu Gelee-artig, aber daran kann man ja pfeilen ...


----------

